# Nubian/Oberhasli Cross



## Domestic_goddess (Sep 1, 2011)

Does anyone have pictures of this cross.  I am getting a Nubian/Oberhasli cross buck tomorrow, to breed with my 2 Nubian does. But I have no clue what it looks like. Can some one help me out?


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 1, 2011)

You may want to repost in the goat section!


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 1, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> You may want to repost in the goat section!


YES as us cattle folk get upset with lost goats


----------



## kstaven (Sep 2, 2011)

Goat got tired of those boring cows and decided to come back to the goat section where all the fun is.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 2, 2011)

When you are a newbie, sometimes you don't post in the right section.  Don't fret.  It happens. 

Know Wikipedia is not really reliable for actual information, but it does show generalization of a topic.

Here's something on Oberhasli

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oberhasli_(goat)

Here's something on Nubian 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglo-Nubian


Seems like you are going to have a good milker to cross to your Nubians.  Good Luck with your herd.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, it is "tomorrow,"  so you need to post a pic of your new goat so we can see what a Nubian/Oberhasli cross looks like!    I'm guessing airplane ears like the Nubian/Boer/Alpine doeling in my avatar....only darker.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.cranberrycreekfarm.com/gallery/53795
http://tangledrootsfarm.com/2011/03/15/kidding-2011/
http://robandlean.blogspot.com/2010/06/meet-nutmeg-and-cinnamon.html (baby picture about halfway down the page.)

I found these by googling "nuberhasli"..


----------

